# Dura Ace 7900 crankset work well with 7800 group



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I love my DA 7800 group--shifts and brakes perfectly. Only thing is that I wish I had a compact. Can the 7900 compact crankset (or the new Ultegra 6700 compact) run smooth on the 7800? I hear the 7900 and 6700 chain rings have slightly different teeth so it may not run smooth on my 7800 chain. I don't want to have to get a new 7900 chain which may mean getting a 7900 cassette, which will make the whole endeavor pointless and not cost conscious anymore. 

Thanks for all chimers in!

EDIT: My thread title should have a "?" since I am afterall asking a question!


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

I use the 7900 crank and rear derailleur, rest 7800 parts. I do use the 7900 chain and new profile 6700 cassette, works perfectly. I'd try your existing setup with the new crank, you can always change out the chain which works fine with 6600/7800 cassettes.


----------



## Doba (Aug 4, 2010)

I sure hope so. I've got a 7800 drivetrain and a 7950 compact crank on the way.


----------



## hkamin (Oct 13, 2010)

It works, I just set that combo up.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Doba said:


> I sure hope so. I've got a 7800 drivetrain and a 7950 compact crank on the way.


Did it work for you?


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

My suggestion would be to buy a Shimano Dura-Ace Rear Derailleur 7800 GS Triple and a bigger rear cassette, you can go as big as 37T! that should be plenty of gear and you can keep the whole group 7800.


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

*7800 & 7950*

that answers a question for me also


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

*Works Great*

7800 everything, (chain, derailleur, cassette, etc) & 6750 compact crank. No problems here.


----------

